# Low Calorie Sweetener



## Rucker (Jan 27, 2010)

Dear IronMag Members,




​


Primordial Performance is proud to introduce Sweet Serum, a natural low-sugar sweetener.


Sweet Serum is healthy alternative to sugar and artificial sweeteners. A small amount can sweeten food, beverages, marinades and sauces.



Created with natural plant nectars, Sweet Serum contains beneficial polysaccharides [inulin] that supports healthy digestion.


*
???	Natural low sugar sweetener

???	Contains Organic Xagave, yacon and stevia

???	Naturally sweet inulin fiber supports healthy digestion

???	Ideal for low-calorie or low-carb diets

???	Healthy sugar alternative ??? Safe for diabetics​*

At $15.95 Sweet Serum contains 100 servings.








Jim Benvie, 
Primordial Performance Marketing


Questions? 


Phone ??? 1-800-568-2924 
Email - info@primordialperformance.com 
Visit - Primordial Performance


----------



## ROttolia (Jan 31, 2010)

This looks good.  I'm tired of aspartame


----------



## Rucker (Feb 8, 2010)

ROttolia said:


> This looks good.  I'm tired of aspartame



Most of us are


----------



## Rucker (Feb 10, 2010)

*Iron Members,*

Need that perfect gift for Valentines?

Get something sweet for your sweetheart.

Sweet Serum & Vitaberry are 20% off!

Don't miss out. 

This deal will only last until 2/15/2010​


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 10, 2010)

I've tried stevia, thought it was pretty good.
Never heard of Xagave and Yacon.


----------



## Rucker (Feb 11, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I've tried stevia, thought it was pretty good.
> Never heard of Xagave and Yacon.



There is some decent info on it on our sweet serum page, check out the science tab.  
Avoid sugar and calories with our low cal sweetener


----------



## IRONbrother00 (Feb 17, 2010)

aspartame sucks. it kills my stomach for some reason.


----------



## Rucker (Apr 17, 2010)

Rucker said:


> *Iron Members,*
> 
> Need that perfect gift for Valentines?
> 
> ...




Similar discounts going on now, up to 40% off everything during our tax return sale


----------



## wordgeist (Apr 21, 2010)

Any of you had try this product?


----------



## Rucker (Apr 21, 2010)

wordgeist said:


> Any of you had try this product?



Here's one short review from this board; http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...rformance-sweet-serum-review.html#post1960623

He only updated it for a couple days, hopefully he will add more feedback soon.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you are claiming no sugar why does the nutrition label state 1g of sugar?

Is there any sucrose or not?


----------



## Rucker (Apr 22, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> If you are claiming no sugar why does the nutrition label state 1g of sugar?
> 
> Is there any sucrose or not?



Natural fruit flavoring contains naturally occurring sugars.  There is no sucrose in the product.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ahh okay, so the "sugars" are fructose. Better than sucrose..


----------



## Rucker (Apr 22, 2010)

Rucker said:


> Natural fruit flavoring contains naturally occurring sugars.  There is no sucrose in the product.



Sorry, for some reason when I posted this I was thinking I was posting in the MAP thread.


The sweeteners in Sweet Serum are naturally occurring plant sugars, still not sucrose.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 22, 2010)

Rucker said:


> Sorry, for some reason when I posted this I was thinking I was posting in the MAP thread.
> 
> 
> The sweeteners in Sweet Serum are naturally occurring plant sugars, still not sucrose.



Ahh okay. Why claim anything under sugars then? If it is a natural plant sugar (like stevia has)  I don't think the FDA requires you to claim it as "sugar" ..do they?


----------



## Rucker (Apr 22, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> Ahh okay. Why claim anything under sugars then? If it is a natural plant sugar (like stevia has)  I don't think the FDA requires you to claim it as "sugar" ..do they?



A naturally occurring sugar is still a sugar in most peoples eyes.


----------



## maseco63 (Apr 25, 2010)

If it's not natural in it's true state I don't touch it!...
No spam


----------



## Phineas (Apr 25, 2010)

maseco63 said:


> If it's not natural in it's true state I don't touch it!...
> 
> No spam]



Count it:

NUMBER 5!!! I have seen these links 5 times within several minutes.


----------



## Rucker (Apr 26, 2010)

maseco63 said:


> If it's not natural in it's true state I don't touch it!...
> 
> No spam



It is very natural.


----------



## Rucker (Jun 3, 2010)

any of you guys try this out yet?  3J on ology did a nice review on it.


----------



## Saney (Jun 3, 2010)

I demand a sample because i'm fat


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 3, 2010)

Great...  Because I just bought a bottle of Agave, and after the readings here on the internet and facts based by friends talking about these chemical compounds being of cancer causing agents, such as one friend who is a Pathologist...they have warned me to stay away from these agents.  Wish the companies that manufacture all this food and drink stuff would get a grip!
Natural!

lovin it!


----------



## vespote (Jun 9, 2010)

Stevia is pretty good. Never tried this product but looking into it now.


----------



## Rucker (Jun 15, 2010)

I agree, this stuff is great.  Not only does it taste awesome, but a very healthy alternative to many sweeteners.  Sweet Serum is 20% off during the Summer Super Sale.  All products are up to 40% off.


----------



## Rucker (Jun 16, 2010)

premeet01245 said:


> is that is profitable ?



is what profitable?


----------

